# 2SK208-Y available



## Kroars (Jun 12, 2021)

While their are certainly respectable sellers on eBay, I typically only consider buying there as a last resort as we all have had our negative experiences with the site.  However, seeing as there seems to be no 2sk208-Y’s available at the moment I happened upon these.....as a last resort. Sellers stats look good (11,000+ sales at 100%) and they did include a photo of the actual Toshiba reel of smd’s.  I went ahead and ordered some.  Pricing isn’t terrible, shipping isn’t horrible considering it’s from the UK so I thought I’d share:









						10 x 2SK208-Y  ORIGINAL TOSHIBA SMD N-JFET UNIPOLAR TRANSISTORS 2SK208Y UKSTOCK  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 10 x 2SK208-Y  ORIGINAL TOSHIBA SMD N-JFET UNIPOLAR TRANSISTORS 2SK208Y UKSTOCK at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 14, 2021)

Taobao is a shot in the dark: https://s.taobao.com/search?q=2SK208-Y

You'll need fluent Mandarin, and a forwarder as the sellers don't ship outside of the PRC.


I think this is where I got mine from: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...19wAvj&id=588806753162&ns=1&abbucket=9#detail


----------



## Kroars (Jun 14, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Taobao is a shot in the dark: https://s.taobao.com/search?q=2SK208-Y
> 
> You'll need fluent Mandarin, and a forwarder as the sellers don't ship outside of the PRC.
> 
> ...


Good to know.  The folks in the UK are selling in packs of 10, I just bought 3 (30 total) and looks like they’ll be here in July 7.  Not sure what I’m gonna do with 30, but they were a good price and I figured what the hell.


----------



## manfesto (Jun 14, 2021)

Isn't the 2SK208 the SMD equivalent of the 2SK30A?

Tayda's got plenty of 2SK30A right now:









						2SK30 2SK30ATM-Y N-Channel 50V 6.5mA
					

TOSHIBA- Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Kroars (Jun 14, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> When I look for jfets, it's like transistors, it's not the part number but the specs that matter. Often there is a current production part that will fall within the same range as the original part. Check the data sheet for specs. I never get hung up on stuff like that, unless your selling mojo and street cred.


Despite my best efforts, I don’t have much street cred but I do deal in mojo.  Seems to be all the rage for buyers of hand built pedals.  That’s primarily why I use $0.50 Wima caps instead of the just as good $0.09 Kemet’s.  Doubt they have an audible difference, but everyone knows red sounds way better so Wima it is!


----------



## Kroars (Jun 14, 2021)

manfesto said:


> Isn't the 2SK208 the SMD equivalent of the 2SK30A?
> 
> Tayda's got plenty of 2SK30A right now:
> 
> ...


I’m not sure.  Although I know I have a handful of 2Sk30A’s.  I’ll have to compare the data sheets and see.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Kroars (Jun 14, 2021)

Kroars said:


> Despite my best efforts, I don’t have much street cred but I do deal in mojo.  Seems to be all the rage for buyers of hand built pedals.  That’s primarily why I use $0.50 Wima caps instead of the just as good $0.09 Kemet’s.  Doubt they have an audible difference, but everyone knows red sounds way better so Wima it is!





manfesto said:


> Isn't the 2SK208 the SMD equivalent of the 2SK30A?
> 
> Tayda's got plenty of 2SK30A right now:
> 
> ...


The numbers do seem to be the same.  Can someone smarter than me verify?



			https://datasheet.octopart.com/2SK30A-Toshiba-datasheet-101654.pdf
		




			https://www.mouser.com/datasheet/2/408/2SK208_datasheet_en_20140301-1272543.pdf


----------



## manfesto (Jun 14, 2021)

Kroars said:


> I’m not sure.  Although I know I have a handful of 2Sk30A’s.  I’ll have to compare the data sheets and see.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## fig (Jun 14, 2021)

Hmm, I have some  through hole K30As ....let me see if they are legit.


----------



## Leftovernoise (Jun 14, 2021)

Kroars said:


> The numbers do seem to be the same.  Can someone smarter than me verify?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also interested in someone smarter than me confirming this because I currently have a j201 in there, and the pedal works, but if I can just pop in the actual correct part called for, I'd probably rather do that.


----------



## fig (Jun 14, 2021)

If I could get the DCA75 to cooperate. Apparently it doesn't like a VM so I can't post a groovy output....
The test condition values  used were a bit different, and I don't know (or likely understand) the equation to determine if it is indeed within the tolerances of that particular datasheet.....BUT...it appears to, so I'll shove it in a pedal in place of a J201 and see if anything ignites 🤪


----------



## fig (Jun 14, 2021)

No joy. THe first pedal that came to mind was Booger [Boogie Monster]. Loaded with 201s. No dice with these K30As (or whatever they are).


----------



## manfesto (Jun 14, 2021)

fig said:


> No joy. THe first pedal that came to mind was Booger [Boogie Monster]. Loaded with 201s. No dice with these K30As (or whatever they are).


May want to double-check the pinouts, I think the 2SK30A and J201 are different. I also wouldn't necessarily expect a 2SK30A to be a drop-in replacement for a J201 depending on the circuit, it's got much larger parameter ranges so for picky circuits designed around J201s who knows


----------



## fig (Jun 14, 2021)

You are correct of course, but I had fun and re-biased my Booger so no loss. Maybe I'll try it in the Low Tide.


----------



## manfesto (Jun 14, 2021)

fig said:


> You are correct of course, but I had fun and re-biased my Booger so no loss. Maybe I'll try it in the Low Tide.


Is the Low Tide the one @Kroars is looking for 2SK208s for?

@PedalPCB in the Low Tide, is this JFET just a buffer, or does it actually do something so the choice of JFET may actually affect the sound?


----------



## fig (Jun 14, 2021)

Not sure, but I know ppcb noted a J201 was a suitable replacement. I have one in mine.


----------



## Kroars (Jun 14, 2021)

fig said:


> Not sure, but I know ppcb noted a J201 was a suitable replacement. I have one in mine.


2sk30a from SB on my DCA75:


----------



## fig (Jun 14, 2021)

oh hey groovy thanks!


----------



## Kroars (Jun 14, 2021)

fig said:


> Not sure, but I know ppcb noted a J201 was a suitable replacement. I have one in mine.


…and J201 SMD from DCA75:


----------



## Kroars (Jun 14, 2021)

fig said:


> oh hey groovy thanks!


No, thank you!   they look a little different but I’m just looking at numbers.  Admittedly don’t know what they all mean…. Need to read through that manual some more


----------



## fig (Jun 14, 2021)

I think as @manfesto  eluded to, it's really the usage in the circuit as to the "swapatibility".
But I can check those 30A numbers against these two small bags I have (not sure why I got them)?


----------



## fig (Jun 14, 2021)

One bag was way off, the other seems fairly close (random check).

The IDSS was _seemingly_ the biggest difference ..these checked at 2.60 - 2.64mA

Edit: That's the drain current.


----------



## finebyfine (Jun 14, 2021)

even cheaper over at lcsc: https://lcsc.com/product-detail/JFETs_TOSHIBA_2SK208-Y-TE85L-F_TOSHIBA-2SK208-Y-TE85L-F_C112988.html one of the few jfets they actually have in stock right now


----------



## manfesto (Jun 14, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> In a lot of the pedals that I have built that use 2sk30a, 2n5457 is the usual substitute. Japanese jfets like their bjt counterparts have a different pinout which requires leg twisting. I imagine Fairfield got a good deal on a large lot of the original fet. I haven't checked the data sheet but j201 is probably the closest substitute.


I mean, looking at the datasheets, the 2SK208 and 2SK30A have literally identical parameters, so they may be a *little* closer than a J201


----------



## manfesto (Jun 14, 2021)

Anyone with a Low Tide and a socket in Q1 wanna twist the legs and try a 2SK30A?

If it’s just a buffer stage it’ll probably sound identical to a J201, but even then we’d have learned something about whether or not 2SK208s are worth tracking down


----------



## manfesto (Jun 14, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> It's getting harder and harder to find legit 2sk30a in thru hole, really any legit thru hole jfets. I used the last of mine in an Ibanez Standard fuzz earlier this year. In any case I use smd now cause I know they are real, but more importantly to me they are more consistent. Usually very tight tolerances and easier to match.


Oh for sure, and if the SMD 2SK208 were readily available then I wouldn’t have brought up the 2SK30A, but unfortunately they’re not and the 2SK30A are, from a relatively reputable dealer (I’ve gotten a few 2SK30As from Tayda and they’ve all been fine).

If the Low Tide’s Q1 does more than buffer and depends on the specifics of the JFET like its gain characteristics, and it was a 2SK208 in the original, then a 2SK30A could very well be closer in sound than a J201.


----------



## manfesto (Jun 14, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> Good to know. When I build mine soon I'm gonna socket and try a few different jfets. Of course the schematic would clear this all up lol


I’m still waiting for v3207s to magically reappear on the market lol


----------



## Robert (Jun 14, 2021)

_(Removed the SMD component from the schematic, it was causing unnecessary clutter)_


----------



## Kroars (Jun 15, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> It's getting harder and harder to find legit 2sk30a in thru hole, really any legit thru hole jfets. I used the last of mine in an Ibanez Standard fuzz earlier this year. In any case I use smd now cause I know they are real, but more importantly to me they are more consistent. Usually very tight tolerances and easier to match.








						Transistor FET 2SK30A-GR
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 15, 2021)

I burst my SMD cherry last night soldering the 2SK208-Y into the Low Tide.

Then I popped out the SMD J201 (ordered it with the Low Tide) ... the 2SK was the size of a gnat, but the J201 SMD was the size of a gnat's posterior-orifice stain. Hokey crap that thing is small. Good thing I've got tweezers and a magnifying-lamp.

I know there are different package-sizes for SMD but is that the biggest the J201 comes in?


----------



## Kroars (Jun 15, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> I burst my SMD cherry last night soldering the 2SK208-Y into the Low Tide.
> 
> Then I popped out the SMD J201 (ordered it with the Low Tide) ... the 2SK was the size of a gnat, but the J201 SMD was the size of a gnat's posterior-orifice stain. Hokey crap that thing is small. Good thing I've got tweezers and a magnifying-lamp.
> 
> I know there are different package-sizes for SMD but is that the biggest the J201 comes in?


Yeah, they’re small.  At the risk of being the laughing stock of my house hold I put on a set of jewelers goggles and use all three magnifications when soldering SMD’s.  Hey it works.  KPedals bought an smd soldering kit off Amazon a little while ago, I’ll have to ask him if it’s worth it.  Looked pretty cool.  Pretty much just a digital heat gun.

This is the link he mentioned, looks like it could be useful now that we’re seeing more and more of these:

CO-Z 858D Rework Station, 110V SMD Soldering Rework Station with Hot Air Heat Gun Set, LED Digital Temperature Display Screen Electric Desoldering Welding Iron Kit for Electronics Repairing https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MR2IWBN/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_8Q9KKY407CT7M92EYRFS


----------



## Robert (Jun 15, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> the 2SK was the size of a gnat, but the J201 SMD was the size of a gnat's posterior-orifice stain. Hokey crap that thing is small. Good thing I've got tweezers and a magnifying-lamp.



Where'd you get them from?

My 2SK208 and MMBFJ201s are pretty much the same size.  (SOT23 vs SC-59)


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 15, 2021)

Robert said:


> Where'd you get them from?
> 
> My 2SK208 and MMBFJ201s are pretty much the same size.  (SOT23 vs SC-59)


Links in Post #2. Sourced from Taobao, they may not even be real ones.








Pencil for size reference, pics taken before I finished popping the board and cleaning it. Waiting on some parts I thought I had but didn't ... a few resistors and some caps I need to fetch tomorrow, then will continue with the build.

First time dealing with SMD up close and personal — tiny, so very tiny. 😸 


Please don't tell me I need to desolder the 2SK...🥺

At least I know the J201 is legit! 😹


----------



## JamieJ (Jun 15, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> I burst my SMD cherry last night soldering the 2SK208-Y into the Low Tide.



Was it as magical as you thought it would be?


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 15, 2021)

I didn't have any cigarettes to smoke afterwards, 'cause I don't smoke — so I settled for some solder fumes.


----------



## fig (Jun 15, 2021)

Robert said:


> Where'd you get them from?
> 
> My 2SK208 and MMBFJ201s are pretty much the same size.  (SOT23 vs SC-59)


where'd you get yours? 🧐


----------



## Robert (Jun 15, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Please don't tell me I need to desolder the 2SK...🥺



Is the 2SK208 marked JY? 




fig said:


> where'd you get yours? 🧐



I got mine from Mouser before they all disappeared.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 15, 2021)

Robert said:


> Is the 2SK208 marked JY?


Yes.


----------



## Robert (Jun 15, 2021)

I was imagining the size difference to be more than what your pic shows.

It might be legit, I'd at least try it before removing it.

I do think these have a slightly "shady" appearance to them.   The surface is rougher than usual, if I got them from anywhere but Mouser I'd think they were sanded down fakes.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 15, 2021)

That's an awful lot of trouble to sand them down, paint JY on and reinsert them into the tape-reels... 😺  then again, labour is cheap over the border from me. 😾

Even if the circuit works when I fire it up, that doesn't necessarily mean it's a legit 2SK part; I'll see if my friend can somehow test one of the others from the scrap of tape-reel I got; that won't be til the end of the week though.

After looking at the pics again, the alleged 2SK is indeed slightly larger than the J201 (0.2mm?), but what I noticed when soldering was the 2SK's legs seemed much bigger than the J201's.


----------



## Robert (Jun 16, 2021)

I'll snap a pic of mine tomorrow if I get a chance for comparison. 

I really didn't give them much thought when I installed them, but I also didn't hear (or see with my scope) any significant difference between J201 and 2SK208.


----------



## fig (Jun 16, 2021)

Robert said:


> I really didn't give them much thought when I installed them, but I also didn't hear (or see with my scope) any significant difference between J201 and 2SK208.


...and that is good enough for me! Thanks.


----------



## bobbass4k (Jun 21, 2021)

I know the thread has drifted into a different area but just FYI, I got some 2SK208-Y from the ebay seller in the first post and they seem legit (they work at least). I'm in the UK though so the expense was minimal, not sure if they'd be worth importing into the US.


----------



## JamieJ (Jun 21, 2021)

bobbass4k said:


> I know the thread has drifted into a different area but just FYI, I got some 2SK208-Y from the ebay seller in the first post and they seem legit (they work at least). I'm in the UK though so the expense was minimal, not sure if they'd be worth importing into the US.


Thanks - just picked some of these up from this seller. When mine arrive I’d be happy my to post some to  people in the US. I only need one and had to buy 10.


----------



## danfrank (Jun 25, 2021)

2SK30 are the same thing as the 208s, spec wise. I have some through hole SK30s but I had to switch pins 2&3 of the fet for the board. IE. SK30s are SGD and the through holes are SDG.
I used a GR SK30 that was on the low end for GRs, it's ok.


----------

